# Blumus Watch, 17 jewels, gold-plated, shockproof, 362 movement



## RedEyedCrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello,

Earlier I swapped a poor Poljot for a Blumus. I had to choose but I was going to look after one who didn't need any cleaning to do, who will do what a watch should in the first place, which is telling the time. The first thing I noticed it's that one part of the strap should be 18 and one 20mm, which I am seeing for the first time. However, I am a newbie at (almost) 17 years. I want to learn more of my watch. It's my second vintage watch after a pin-lever 24 Ruhla Aseikon (although I love the looks, the mechanism stops sometimes). Any thoughts on this watch ?





















I want to know more about the brand and the model of the watch. Thanks! -RedEyedCrow

There's a hole in the world like whole black pit.


----------

